# sticky face hair



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

My little papillon/poodle mix keeps getting something sticky in her face hair and whiskers. Its not coming out with shampoo. Tried brushing it out but feel like Im pulling her and maybe hurting her. I bought a flea brush, not bc she has them, but just bc its little enough for her tiny face. I even tried--maybe this was dumb--putting some vegetable oil in the sticky hair to sort of lube it up, and then comb it out. Still having trouble. I dont want to pull so hard and hurt her, but I dont want it to get any more knotted either. 
Any other ideas?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is it dried up rawhide/chewy sticks? It could be food as well, that gets stuck in there and dries up. Try giving her a bath, and letting that soak for about ten minutes. Then when its soft, use the flea comb to comb it out. Its going to pull/break the hair if you do it dry, as well as cause discomfort to her.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

we gave her another bath tonight...still cant get it out. Im tempted to cut it out, but dont really want to do that. I take her to the groomer about once every 6 weeks, maybe I'll just take her early and see what she says. I dont know what it is....I dont give her rawhides or chewy sticks. thanks


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but if it happened before it will probably happen again. Do you use any glue traps? If you don't then maybe your neighbors do or something. It might just be gum. I know that is a weird question but I had a person bring in a dog to me that had gotten into a glue trap. I know this sounds weird but peanut butter does the trick. It also works for gum lol good to know if you have kids because accidents happen. You rub the peanut butter (or hand cream, shortening, vegetable oil, or butter whatever works best for you and is safe for your dog too.) into the fur where the sticky stuff is and let it sit for about ten minutes then rub it out gently with a dry cloth. Then you can wash the fur to get the extra oils out and if it is still there repeat the process. Use an old towel though because the oils might stain your towel.


----------

